# Small Business : CCA for Camera Equipement



## $teve (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi 

I have established a part-time photography business and need to declare some of my expenses on my tax return this year. Does anybody know where I can find information regarding what can be depreciated,at what rate and what is considered an expense.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tenoclock (Jan 23, 2015)

See the statement of business activities that you would need to fill - it has a list of expenses for your reference:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t2125/t2125-14e.pdf

You can also deduct other expenses such as bank charges, professional development expenses, etc. 

Also, you can visit CRA website about CCA classes:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/slprtnr/rprtng/cptl/dprcbl-eng.html

Most camera equipment will go into class 8 - unless it is a cellphone camera... then you can put in class 50


----------

